# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Simptomat personale të përjetuara mbas infektimit me covid-19

## Duke_Of_Arberia

Pershendetje forumiste,

Vendosa ta hap kete teme, te ndajme sebashku ndjesite tona mbas infektimit me COVID-19. Le te sherbeje kjo teme, per te qartesuar llojet e simptomave, menyren sesi u shfaqen ato ne trupin tone, kohen e rekuperimit etj etj.  Sikunder edhe kancelarja gjermane Merkel e paralajmeroj se 60%-70% e popullsise do infektohej nga ky virus, atehere gjykoj se ky diskutim nuk ka arsye perse te jete teme tabu e ti tremb ata qe se kane kaluar. Perkundrazi nese jane te kujdesshem dhe ndjekin me rigorozitet keshillat e mjekut, aq me teper qe sot mjekesia e kuron gjithmone e me mire Covid-19, me shpresen tek zoti çdo gje do shkoje mire.

Po e filloj une i pari. 
Une e kalova COVID-19 ne mars te 2020-es, nje jave mbasi te gjitha qeverite neper bote shpallen gjendjen e jashtezakonshme duke kufizuar çdo levizje/aktivitet jashte mureve te shtepise. 
Si ndodhi? Sipas keshillave te mjekut, une isha personi me pak i rrezikuar per nga mosha dhe shendeti, nga nje infektim i mundshem me COVID-19. Ndaj kryeja rregullisht pazaret per familjaret dhe veten time, laja/dezinfektoja rregullisht duart dhe rrobat, mbaja aq sa mundesha distance me njerezit ne rruge, me
pak fjale beja tejmase kujdes. 
Dy dite perpara se te shfaqeshin simptomat, fillova te ndjehesha i lodhur e te kisha ftohte kur isha jashte. Ne diten e trete u zgjova me nje koll te thate dhe temperature afro 37grade. Nga ky moment kaluan 10-11 dite derisa gjendja ime u stabilizua. Mjeku, sipas edhe rekomandimeve te OBSH-se, nepermjet kontakteve telefonike, me thoshte te pija vetem paracetamol dhe vitamina. Ne fillim simptomat e para ishin kolla e thate dhe pak temperature. Ne ditet ne vazhdim ketyre iu shtuan, lodhje deri ne keputje, dhimbje e larte koke, dhimbje trupi, mungese oreksi, temperature qe orvatej rregullisht midis 37-38grade (gati 39 e pak maksimumi) dhe me e bezdisura ethe te forta perpara gjumit. Te gjitha keto simptoma nuk me lane asnje dite te flija qofte edhe 5-6 ore i qete. Njekohesisht ajo qe me mundonte me teper gjate gjithe ketyre diteve ishte frika nese do i ndodhte diçka familjareve te mi, meqenese kisha qene ne kontakt me ta rregullisht perpara. Por te jem i sinqerte nje nate mbas nje temperature te larte 39,2, u tremba pak edhe per veten. Pothuajse çdo dite i kerkoja mjekut te beja testin nese isha infektuar apo jo, mirepo udhezimet ishin te prera ne ate periudhe, testi behej vetem per ata qe kishin mungese ne frymarrje dhe moshat e treta. 
Si perfundim, ne familjen time me persona diabetike, periudhe shtatzanie, azmatike dhe mosha mbi 70 vjeç, i vetmi qe e kaloj Covid-19 (konfirmuar 1 muaj mbas testit serologjik) me simptoma te agravuara (si pasoje humba 10 kile) isha une me i riu dhe me asnje shqetesim/problem shendetesor. Te tjeret tek tuk me ndonje shqetesim te lehte dhe vetem kaq. E them kete per te kuptuar qe çdokush mund ta kaloje ne forma apo menyra te ndryshme.
Mendoj se nese do e kaloja Covid-19 sot, periudha rikuperuese bashke me simptomat shoqeruese do kishin qene me te lehta. Jo vetem sepse Covid-19 sot e ka agresivitetin me te ulet (periudhen kur e kalova une ishte teper agresiv) por edhe sepse sot kemi me teper njohuri, mjeket me teper eksperience etj. Ne ate kohe mediat e cilesonin Covid-19 si teper te rrezikshem (qe eshte deri diku) dhe gati vdekjeprures. Gjithashtu epidemiologet e kishin te veshtire te interpretonin shifrat e te infektuarve per ta kuptuar e njohur me mire ate. Ndaj panjohurite asokohe rreth Covid-19, me shkaktuan teper panik e renie morali.
Kaq sa i takon perjetimit tim, stafeten po iu a leje juve  :buzeqeshje: )



PS: Do ju lutesha te mos ta kthejme kete teme ne diskutim nese duhet apo jo vaksina, a jane masat anti-covid te duhura, etj. Mund te kem edhe une dyshime nese i referohemi masave suedeze apo mjekimit efikas me klorokine te Dr. Didier Raoult ne France, mirepo nuk eshte kjo tema.

----------

*Albo* (19-01-2021),*angmokio* (23-01-2021),Arolf (14-04-2021),*Ingenuous* (20-01-2021),*Neteorm* (20-01-2021),SERAFIM DILO (20-01-2021),Shaboni (26-01-2021)

----------


## Albo

Temë shumë e goditur. Faleminderit që ndave historinë tënde me gripin e covid-19. Gëzohem që e kalove gripin dhe tani je mirë. Një pyetje kisha unë për ty: A ke patur pasoja më afatgjata me shëndetin pasi kalove gripin e këtij virusi të ri? Ka njerëz që flasin për pasoja më afatgjata, sidomos probleme me mushkëritë e rrugët e frymëmarrjes.

Albo

----------


## Duke_Of_Arberia

Nuk kam patur asnje shqetesim mbasi kalova gripin Covid-19. Disa dite mbasi u sherova, iu riktheva 100% jetes se meparshme. E njejta situate edhe me familjaret e mi. Analizat e kryera mbas nuk shfaqnin asgje jonormale.
Mirepo ky virus shfaqet ne forma te ndryshme. Kam patur kolege te cilet e kane kaluar vetem me humbje nuhatje apo shije, qe ju eshte rikthyer gradualisht mbas disa muajsh.
E rendesishme eshte te ndiqen keshillat mjekesore. Neglizhenca mund te jete fatale per disa. Kete informacion e kam nga kontaktet e vazhdueshme qe kam patur me mjekun mbas infektimit.

----------


## Albo

*‘Kam qenë 21 ditë në koma’ Bujar Qamili tregon përvojën e vështirë me COVID-19*



Mjeshtri i madh i këngës popullore Bujar Qamili i cili është një prej këngëtarëve më të preferuar të publikut ka qenë i ftuar në emisionin “Rudina” në Tv Klan ku ka rrëfyer eksperiencë e tij me Covid-19.

Në muajin Dhjetor pasi përfundoi klipin e tij “Shokun tonë po martojmë” ai shkoi në Itali për të bërë një vizitë për veshkat. Më pas ai u infektua me covid-19 dhe përfundoi në koma për 21 ditë.

“Unë erdha përdisa ditë pushimi në Itali. Unë kam kohë që vuaj nga veshkat, kisha infeksion. Në Itali shkova edhe për të bërë pak qejf, por pas disa ditësh fillova të kisha krizë të fortë që rrallë herë më ka ndodhur. U shtrova në spital dhe qëndrova gati 10 ditë. Gjatë kohës që isha i shtruar në spital kam dëgjuar disa gazetarë, gazeta që thanë jo është infektuar me Covid-19, jo virusi etj etj. Faktikisht nuk është e vërtetë sepse unë në spital jam shtruar për veshka.

Pasi jam shëruar telefonata e parë që kam bërë ka qenë më shokun tim Ramazan Çeka dhe me të drejtë ka deklaruar në disa media që nuk kam qenë me Covid, por me veshka. Pasi dola, qëndrova disa ditë në shtëpi dhe pas pak ditësh i kam hipur avionit ashtu siç kam qenë, kam ardhur në Shqipëri dhe përfaqësova Shkodrën. Kam bërë një telefonatë me Pandi Laçon dhe Ardian Hilën, më thanë që duhet të jesh patjetër sepse është Nata Shkodrane dhe nuk ka kuptim po të mos jesh ti. Kur kam ardhur aty, kam kënduar këngën, me shokët e mi, kemi fol e kemi qeshur dhe i jemi afruar njëri-tjetrit shumë.

Të nesërmen i kam hipur avionit, kam ardhur në Itali se kam familjen këtu dhe në darkë vonë më filloi një temperaturë dhe lodhje. Temperatura filloi të rritej deri ne 38 e gjysmë, trupi ishte i lodhur dhe djali më dërgoi në spital. Në spital dola që isha me virus. Gjendja ka ardhur duke u vështirësuar, është bërë aq keq saqë nuk mund ta imagjinoni dhe unë vetë nuk kam dëshirë ta kujtoj çfarë mund të kenë qenë ato ditë për mua. Pas 4-5 ditëve unë nuk kam ditur më gjë fare se çfarë bëhej sepse kam qëndruar në gjendje kome për 21 ditësh. Pas 21 ditësh jam zgjuar, e kam parë veten ku jam, absolutisht nuk kam qenë në gjendje të komunikoja shumë.

Meqë më erdhi rasti që të jap në një intervistë në një televizion kombëtar që shikohet nga e gjithë Shqipëria dhe Europa dua të përshëndes djalin tim që më qëndroi pranë dhe mjekët italianë të cilët ishin në dispozicionin tim”, është shprehur Bujar Qamili.

Syri

----------


## Albo

*Kaloi Covid-19, por nuk e bëri publike

Berisha: Vaksinën do ta marr kur të më vijë grupmosha*



Covid-19 e ka kaluar edhe ish-kryeministri Sali Berisha. Në një intervistë në “Abcnews”, Berisha është shprehur se e ka kaluar në formën më të lehtë të mundshme dhe simptoma e vetme ka qenë rrufë dhe pak temperaturë. Po ashtu Berisha ka bërë një apel që të gjithë të zbatojnë karantinën, pasi sipas tij është mënyra më e mirë për të eleminuar përhapjen e Covid-19.

”Unë kalova një grip në formën më të zakonshme. Kjo është dhe arsyeja e vërtetë që unë nuk e bëra publike, Unë thash nëse kjo kalon në stadin e rrufave të zakonshme, unë nuk do ta bëj publike. Unë pata vetëm një shenjë që ishte një rrufë disa ditore dhe dy ditë kam pasur një temperaturë prej 37 e gjysmë. Në shkurt unë kam punuar çdo ditë njëlloj, nuk më ka cënuar aftësinë për punë. Unë shumë herë kam pasur shumë karantina pasi kisha kontakt me persona që kishin takuar të infektuar me koronavirus. Aspekti më i vështirë ishte procesi i karantinës, ajo duhet të zbatohet dhe duhet të jemi seriozë”, ka thënë Berisha.

Pyetjes së gazetares Juli Xhokaxhi, nëse i është afruar për të bërë vaksinën, ai është shprehur se vaksinën do e bëjë kur ti vijë grupmosha.

”Edhe po të më ofrojë nuk do e bëj. Vaksinën do e bëj kur të vijë grupmosha 76 vjeçare më 15 tetor, para kësaj date dhe moshe nuk do të bëj vaksinë. Kam përdorur mjetet më të zakonshme si në çdo rrufë dhe për pesë ditë kam përdorur Remdisiver dhe anti viral, pasi mjeku më tha se do të shkurtojë kohën. Unë e kalova në formën më të lehtë”.

Koha Jonë

----------


## Albo

*Gazetari Hamdi Jupe rrëfen historinë e tij të sëmundjes me Covid19: Jeta ime kaloi në fije të perit*



HAMDI JUPE

E para zuri shtratin gruaja. Alarm në familje, na ka hyrë COVID-i në shtëpi. Jemi vetëm ne të dy, se fëmijët janë të rritur. Pse të na ndodhte kjo, kur kemi shpëtuar prej kaq muajsh pa pësuar gjë? Mendonim se ia kishim hedhur. Tani ka filluar edhe vaksinimi. Punë javësh dhe do të na vinte radha edhe neve. Por ja që nuk ishte e thënë. Ka gjashtë muaj që nuk shkoj në kafene. Jam ndarë nga shokët, me të cilët takoheshim çdo të diel te kafe “Libri”. Jam njeri i rregullt, por jo gruaja. Ajo dilte çdo ditë “për sehir” nëpër dyqanet e lagjes me shoqen e saj. Sa herë kemi bërë sherr me të për këto dalje. Po kujt i thua? “U çmenda mbyllur brenda si në burg”, më thoshte. Dhe ja, tani, na e solli “peshqeshin” në shtëpi.

E izolojmë gruan në dhomë më vetë. I ka atje të gjitha ato që i duhen: televizor, frigorifer, telefon, internet. Ushqimin ia lemë te dera. Ajo vuan në dhomën e karantinimit, por nuk e jep veten. Lidhet me telefon me të afërmit e saj në Itali, Greqi etj. Ata andej nuk e dinë që këtu ka plasur COVID-i. Përse ta dinë? Kjo nuk ndihmon askënd. Thjesht do bëhen merak, asgjë më shumë. Veçanërisht do të ishte e rëndë për mamanë e saj në Itali. Më mirë të mos e dinë. Gruaja po luan teatër me ta, teatrin e tragjedisë së jetës.

Unë filloj të kem disa shqetësime. Dhimbje trupi, veçanërisht dhimbje mesi. Kam një kollë të thatë, që herë-herë gati më merr frymën. Temperaturë e lartë, mbi tridhjetë e tetë gradë. Prerje oreksi dhe pagjumësi. Janë shenja që na shqetësojnë, prandaj le të bëjmë disa testime dhe analiza. Testimi i parë, tamponi te një klinikë private. Rezultati: negativ. Çfarë gëzimi! Njoftoj menjëherë gruan në telefon për lajmin e mirë. Por është herët. Ja edhe një tampon tjetër të shpejtë te klinika e lagjes, se jam gazetar, e dua lajmin nga dy burime. Edhe testi i shpejtë del negativ. Njoftoj prapë gruan. Le të gëzojë edhe ajo, sepse optimizmi i bën mirë sëmundjes së saj. Fjala “negativ” është fjala më e dashur në botë në këto ditë ankthi.

14 shkurti, dita e Shën Valentinit na gjen në këtë situatë. Nuk ka tufa me lule, as parfume për dhuratë, as përqafime. Ka vetëm një “gëzuar” të thatë nga prapa derës së mbyllur të dhomës, sa për të thënë. Si erdhën kohërat kështu!

Por, ja që është herët për t’u gëzuar. Disa analiza të gjakut(PCR) e bëjnë mjeken e familjes të dyshojë: ka shenja për prani COVID-i në gjak, prandaj duhet bërë një skaner i mushkërive. Rezultati i skanerit: pozitiv. Rreth 30 për qind e mushkërive të mia janë prekur nga sëmundja. Çfarë lajmi i tmerrshëm! Morali bie në fund të këmbëve. Ku shkuan ato dy teste që thoshin se jam negativ? Kush po tallet kështu me shëndetin tim dhe të qytetarëve të tjerë që paguajnë gënjeshtrat me para? Sa vetë kanë humbur jetën, duke menduar se janë mirë pas testeve të tilla, derisa mushkëritë e tyre kanë marrë fund?

Duke hyrë në shtëpi, ngre zërin në korridor të dëgjojë gruaja në dhomën e saj të gjumit: “Ta marrë dreqi, ta marrë! Na e solle vdekjen në shtëpi me ato daljet e tua!”. E kuptoj, kam humbur kontrollin. Ajo dëgjon, por nuk flet. E vuan me vete këtë situatë, ku të dy tani jemi të gozhduar nga COVID-i. Përjashta ditët janë të acarta. Ka rënë dëborë dhe temperaturat janë ulur deri në minus shtatë gradë. Edhe kjo na duhej tani. Kur vjen e keqja, hapi derën.

Le të prishet karantina, nuk i hyn më në punë askujt. Në shtëpinë tonë po bredh mikrobi i COVID-it për shtatë palë qejfe. Të paktën të gëzojmë lirinë, nëse kjo mund të quhet liri. Le të hapen dyer dhe dritare për ajrim, se oksigjeni të bën mirë. Le të shihemi sy më sy me gruan, edhe ashtu të sëmurë. E kam falur që na e solli sëmundjen në shtëpi.

Te porta e shtëpisë sonë vigjilon tani natë e ditë shtriga e vdekjes me dhëmbët e saj të zinj dhe kosën e ftohtë në dorë. Nga statistikat e di: afërsisht një në tetëdhjetë veta të sëmurë e pëson. Mbase nuk jemi ne ai personi “i tetëdhjetë”. Edhe ne jemi tani pjesë e statistikave të Ministrisë së Shëndetësisë, numra të ftohtë anonimë me etiketën: të infektuar. Prapë mirë, se vdekja vigjilon te porta. Dhe atëherë, lamtumirë jetë! Mendoj se në cilin rreth të “Ferrit” të Dantes do ta kem vendin. Nuk kam bërë mëkate në jetë, por jam ateist. Rrethi i gjashtë i Ferrit: heretikët, atje e kam vendin, se nuk besoj te Zoti. Zjarri do të përvëlojë përjetësisht eshtrat në fundin e gropës ku ka rënë.

Në shtëpinë tonë, tani hyn vetëm djali, edhe ai me masa të forta sigurie, që na furnizon me ushqime dhe ilaçe. Ilaçet janë bërë kapicë. Goja ime është bërë farmak prej tyre. Në korridor është shfaqur një aparat që nuk e kam parë ndonjëherë më parë: është aparat i prodhimit të oksigjenit. Tubat e tij përshkojnë shtëpinë tej e tej. Oksigjeni në gjak ka rënë poshtë nëntëdhjetës, prandaj duhet ndihmuar me anë të makinës. Kushedi sa lekë e ka marrë me qira, po ç’vlerë ka paraja në këtë kohë? Mendoj: po ata të moshuar që nuk kanë fëmijë pranë, si ia bëjnë?

Më tmerron ideja që mund të përfundoj në spital. Kam respekt për mjekët. Por dihet që atje hyn me këmbët e tua dhe mund të dalësh “me këmbët e botës”. Nga shifrat zyrtare që jepen përditë, numri i vdekjeve është rritur ndjeshëm. Spitali COVID-1 gjendet shumë pranë Shish–Tufinës, ndërsa unë nuk dua të përfundoj atje. Ne jemi akoma në moshë për të jetuar. Sapo kemi dalë në pension. Pensionet i kemi të mira. Babai im jetoi nëntëdhjetë vjeç. Fëmijët janë mirë, ata po shtohen. Përse të mos jetojmë edhe ne?

I njoftoj njerëzit e mi të afërt. Më mirë të jenë në dijeni, se nuk i dihet. Ata vijnë deri te dera e shtëpisë, lënë atje qeset me ushqime e fruta dhe largohen. Nuk lejohet të hyjnë brenda, ne tani jemi shtëpi “me njollë”. Në qeset e tyre dominojnë ushqimet me mish viçi. Unë nuk kam oreks fare. Ndiej neveri, veçanërisht për mishin. Si ka mundësi që njerëzit hanë mish akoma?! Llokmat e mishit përfundojnë në tasin e Lonit, qenit tonë, që rri në ballkon. Loni ka festë. Ai nuk e kupton se përse është rritur racioni i mishit në menynë e tij pikërisht tani. Ai nuk i di ato që po ndodhin brenda shtëpisë, prandaj tund bishtin dhe lëpin buzët i lumtur.

Çdo mëngjes lidhem vetë me telefon me të afërmit jashtë Tiranës. Dua t’u bëj të ditur se u gdhimë gjallë edhe këtë ditë. Ata gëzohen dhe na urojnë. Gëzohuni, ju, gëzohuni, por është akoma herët për të festuar. Sidoqoftë, pak optimizëm na bën mirë.

Gjumi nuk më zë deri afër mëngjesit.

Dridhem i tëri nga ethet. Buzët i kam të plasura nga temperatura. Herë-herë zgjohem i bërë ujë në djersë nga koka te këmbët dhe detyrohem të ndërrohem në errësirë si lugati. Çarçafët dhe jastëku gjithashtu kullojnë ujë. Trupi po përpiqet të nxjerrë përjashta të keqen që e ka kapluar. Kjo më lehtëson disi dhe më jep shpresë se më e keqja po kalon. Në dhomën tjetër të gjumit, gruaja jep e merr me shpirtin për llogari të saj. Djali thotë të shkojmë të bëjmë një PCR tjetër për të parë gjendjen, por e kundërshtoj: le të kalojnë edhe disa ditë, nuk kemi përse nxitohemi, e ndiej që është herët.

Kam humbur konceptin e kohës, nuk e di se çfarë dite e javës është, të gjitha ditët më duken njëlloj, di vetëm se ka diell, diell i nxehtë i panatyrshëm për fundin e shkurtit, si diell në shkretëtirë. Në mbrëmje e pyes djalin se si shkoi me punë sot. Ai përgjigjet se sot është e diel dhe prandaj nuk ishte në punë. Ah, po, paska edhe të diela, e kisha harruar fare.

Nuk më shijon asgjë, asgjë. Kam humbur aftësinë për të shijuar. Gojën e kam farmak nga ilaçet. Çdo gjë më duket bajate. Kuzhina është kthyer në depo frutash gjithfarësh. Nuk kam as uri, por duhet hedhur diçka në stomak, qoftë edhe me zor, se mund të sëmurem nga e pangrëna. Vetëm supa me lëng pule është e pranueshme. Supën tonë të përditshme falna sot! Edhe një vezë e zier në ditë, po ashtu. Shto edhe një thërrime djathë të bardhë. Lëngu i freskët i portokalleve më duket sikur vjen erë parfum, prandaj është i papranueshëm. Ja, ku ka sjellë motra edhe pak rrush. Më shijon rrushi, por… jo, mjekja thotë se rrezikohem nga diabeti. Nuk vuaj prej tij, por një matje e sheqerit tregon se ai është dy herë më i lartë se norma. E bëjnë ilaçet që pi këtë çrregullim në metabolizëm. Edhe kjo na duhej tani, iku edhe rrushi nga tavolina.

Një analizë tjetër e PCR-së tregon se nuk jam mirë ende, edhe pas pesëmbëdhjetë ditësh. Nuk më ndahet e keqja. Hemoglobina e gjakut ka rënë në tetë, nga dymbëdhjetë që duhet të jetë. Djali thotë se jam “më mirë”, por janë shtuar tri gjilpëra të tjera në “racionin” e ditës. Çfarë “më mirë” është kjo? Më gënjejnë, e kuptoj, nuk jam budalla, të paktën akoma jo, por nuk flas, nuk ka vlerë fjala. Trupi është kthyer në gërmadhë, mezi qëndron në këmbë. Janë gërmadhat e shkaktuara nga COVID-i.

Mjekja e familjes, Edlira, merr gati çdo ditë në telefon dhe pyet djalin se si jam me shëndet. Pyet e shton gjilpërat, si me hatër. Dikur, para tridhjetë e pesë vjetësh, e kam pasur nxënëse në gjimnazin e Peshkopisë. Bukur, Edlira, po shkëlqen me “mësimet”! Mirënjohje doktoreshës. Shtëpia është kthyer në spital, e çfarë ka më tepër spitali! Gruaja duket se e ka marrë disi veten, se ka kaluar më shumë se dy javë qëkur është sëmurur dhe ka filluar të vijë vërdallë ngadalë nëpër shtëpi. Me ngritjen e saj në këmbë, duket sikur po çelet shtëpia.

Edhe unë mendoj se po ia hedh së keqes. Të paktën kështu më pëlqen. Kanë kaluar gati tri javë nga fillimi i sëmundjes. Vdekja është larguar nga porta e shtëpisë sonë, ka thyer qafën diku gjetkë. Dyert e “Ferrit” duken të mbyllura për ne, nuk ka vend për ne atje hëpërhë, për të tjerët po. Po i kthehemi jetës normale. Ngadalë dhe me frikë e ngurrim vendosim këmbët në tokë, por po ia dalim. Sa mirë! Jeta është e bukur, si nuk e kemi ditur më parë? Tani do ta vlerësojnë më mirë atë.

Dielli vazhdon të shkëlqejë i ngrohtë. Ka hyrë marsi dhe po na e bën me sy të dalim përjashta e ta shijojmë, por nuk duam të nxitohemi. Jo, është herët akoma, le të kalojë edhe ca. Një buqetë me lule për gruan na kujton se ka ardhur tetë marsi. Dy ballokume kanë mbërritur gjithashtu mbi tryezën e kuzhinës dhe tregojnë se po afron Dita e Verës. Janë origjinale Elbasani por, jo … nuk lejohet të shijohen … sheqeri! Le të rrinë mbi tavolinë për zbukurim. Do ta festojmë ditën e dashurisë dhe të jetës edhe pa to. Kanë filluar “tam-tamet” e fushatës elektorale.

Reportazhi tani duket se është gati. Kam dashur të provoj nëse kanë mbetur ende tek unë aftësitë e gazetarit apo janë fshirë përgjithmonë nga korja e trurit prej sëmundjes. Nuk e di sa i arrirë është nga ana publicistike, ndoshta vuan ca nga fragmentarizmi, por nga vërtetësia e fakteve dhe të dhënave është njëqind për qind i vërtetë, çdo gjë është “burimore”. Ndoshta, ata të redaksisë do të thonë: “Këto janë çështje personale, që nuk i interesojnë publikut”, dhe do ta hedhin në koshin e plehrave. Unë mendoj se nuk është ashtu. Njerëzit duhet ta dinë se çfarë është COVID-i, veçanërisht ata që mendojnë akoma se është një shaka. Unë tregova historinë e jetës sime që kaloi në fije të perit. Unë shkova deri aty dhe u ktheva. Kush të dojë, le të mësojë prej saj!

Koha Jonë

----------


## Albo

*Dy javë pas betejës me COVID-19, profesori Artan Fuga tregon si e kaloi virusin: Nisi me kollë e rrufë, terapia që ndoqa*



Profesori i komunikimit Artan  Fuga, në një intervistë në “News 24”, tregoi simptomat që kaloi, gjatë kohës që ishte i infektuar me Covid-19.

Fuga u shpreh se kishte humbje nuhatje dhe shijeje, gjithashtu kollë e rrufë.

“Në këto situata, duhet të mendojmë për ata persona që kanë humbur jetën dhe të afërmit nga kjo pandemi, të gjitihë ata mjekë që përballen me Covid-19 dhe të mendojmë për ata njerëz që vuajnë nga pasojat ekonomike e sociale që vijnë nga pandemia. Si pacient, kalova disa simptoma, kisha humbje nuhatje e shije, rrufë, kollë.

Po, e kam bërë tamponin. Për dy javë kalova simptomat. terapia ishte ajo që marrin të gjithë, vitamina C, D. Kjo ishte pak a shumë. Kam pasur kujdes edhe me kontaktet, kam qenë dhe do jem edhe nja 10 ditë në izolim. Duhet që të gjithë të kalojmë situatën aktuale delikate”, tha Fuga.

Artan Fuga theksoi se mësimi që jepet në televizionin publik shqiptar është problematik. Ai shtoi se është partizan i mësimit online në shkolla dhe në universitete.

“Unë jam partizan i mësimit online, në shkolla dhe në universitete. Nuk ka kuptim që studentëve t’ju thuash që merr një degë, ai ndjek mësimin online dhe ai mund të marrë edhe disa diploma. Kjo bën që të mos personalizohet raporti mes studentëve dhe pedagogëve. Niveli i mësimeve në televizionin shtetëror së paku në lëndët shoqërore është në nivele mediokre.

Nuk po flas për klasën e parë, por klasat e tjera është problem. Thuhet se ç’janë këto mësime online, do thonë, por aksesi tashmë online është i madh. Dija mund të merret në telefon, në kompjuter. Duhet që të mos ketë familje shqiptare pa internet, duhen politika sociale për këtë, përndryshe mbetemi pas botës. Televizioni del dhe shpjegon me një dërrasë të zezë, pa cilësi”, u shpreh Fuga.

Koha Jonë

----------


## Albo

*Kaloi dy herë në koma të induktuar gjatë 2019-ës, 21-vjeçarja i është mirënjohëse virusit Covid-19: Më ka shpëtuar jetën*



Një histori e pazakontë është bërë publike në këto ‘kohë Covidiane’ nga një qytetare angleze.

Në një kohë kur pothuajse të gjithë përmendin fatkeqësitë që Covid-19 i ka shkaktuar jetës së tyre, 21-vjeçarja Olivia Ibbitson, ndihet falenderuese ndaj virusit pasi sipas saj ai i ka shpëtuar jetën.

Ibbitson shprehet se ajo ka pasur probleme me alkoolin që në moshën 15-vjeçare, duke shtuar në peshë dhe duke jetuar një jetë të varur nga pija.

E reja ndihet falenderuese ndaj Covid-19 pasi karantina dhe mbyllja e bareve ka bërë që ajo të humbasë 30 kg për 9 muaj dhe t’i rikthehet një ushqimi të shëndetshëm.

Në vitin 2019, e reja për pak sa humbi jetën, pasi piu aq shumë sa u helmua nga alkooli dhe qëndroi dy ditë në koma të induktuar.

Është hera e parë që dëgjojmë prej dikujt t’i jetë mirnjohës virusit të rrezikshëm.

“Pija dy shishe verë përpara se të dilja me shoqërinë. E kisha humbur kontrollin dhe përfshihesha në situata të këqija. Kur përfundova në spital, vendosa të mos pi më, por nuk ia arrita qëllimit.

Vazhdoja të pija shumë. Por, karantina ma bëri më të lehtë arritjen e qëllimit tim. Duke qenë se nuk mund të dilja, eliminova alkoolin. Karantina ishte e tmerrshme, por unë vendosa që të përfitoja. Nuk kam pirë alkool që nga data 13 mars”, tregon 21-vjeçarja

Koha Jonë

----------


## Albo

*Gazetarja e New York Times shërohet nga COVID-19, tregon se si e kaloi sëmundjen*



Sarah Maslin Nir është një prej reportereve të New York Times e cila ka mbuluar temën e pandemisë në vend.

Ajo rezultoi pozitive me COVID-19 dhe ndoqi rregulloret për vetëizolimin për 14 ditë.

Për CNN ajo shpjegon dhe se si e ka përjetuar të gjithë situatën si dhe gjendjen shëndetësore që ajo ishte.

“Kam kaluar 6 ditë e shtrirë pa lëvizur. Edhe të ngrija dorën për të vendosur telefonin në vesh ka qenë shumë e lodhshme”.

Nir gjithashtu kritikon dhe politikat që ndjek New York për personat që rezultojnë pozitivë nga COVID-19. Sipas saj, pasi dikush nuk shfaq simptoma, ai mund të dalë pas 3 ditësh.

Ndërkohë që ajo shprehet se pasi vetë gazetarja nuk ka shfaqur simptoma, Nir do të zbatojë politikat e Kinës.

Në Kinë, personat e shpallur të shëruar i nënshtrohen edhe dy testeve të tjera brenda 48 orëve ndërkohë që duhet të qëndrojnë edhe 14 ditë të tjera në karantinë.

Ajo gjithashtu i bën thirrje të gjithë qytetarëve që të ruajnë veten dhe të tjerët.

“Të dalësh jashtë në këtë situatë nuk është vetëvrasje. Por konsiderohet vrasje ndaj të tjerëve”.

Koha Jonë

----------


## Albo

*”Kalova Covid-19 duke konsumuar 6 litra ujë”, pneumologu: ”Flisja” me të*



Një shkrim i mjekut pneumolog, Edmond Driçi që tregoi se me 12 litra ujë dhe pa asnjë ilaç kaloi Covid-19, mori vëmendje dhe kritika. I ftuar në emisionin ”Shqipëria live”, mjeku shpjegon deklaratën e tij.

”E kam kaluar Covid-in në gusht të vitit 2020. Nuk është mesazhi që të pihen 12 litra ujë në ditë dhe mjafton. Përvoja ime personale, që kam kaluar sfida me shëndetin, ka bërë që të kërkoj shumë. Po kërkoj një degë të re të shkencës mjekësore, që është mjekësia kuantike. Uji ka një veti, sipas zbulimeve shkencore, mbart memorie, me ujin mund të bisedosh dhe të japësh mesazh.

Te uji regjistrohen valët skalare. Është mesazhi që i jep ujit që të programosh qelizën brenda trupit dhe t’i japësh mesazhit bakterit më pas (për ta larguar). Truri i njeriut është i përbërë nga neuronet, brenda ka citoskelet, ka mikrotubula, tubula brenda, që një shkencëtra i ka gjuajtur kub. Aty ndodhet ujë me koherencë të lartë.

Trupi i njeriut krijon biokotone. Ne mund ta riprogramojmë ADN-në tonë nëpërmjet fjalës, mund të arrijmë që zemrën ta lemë të qetë, nëpërmjet mendjes. Është struktura e tillë, ka fushën magnetike, e lidhur me rrjetin energjitik të tokës. Nëpërmjet zemrës kuptojmë ndjenjat tona”,-tha ai.

Ai shpjegon konkretisht, procesin e konsumimit të ujit. ”Merrja shishen, komunikoja me të për tre minuta, ndjesia intuitive që kisha brenda vetes më shtynte që këtë mesazh ta kisha të përhershëm, pastaj merrja sasinë tjetër të ujit. Keni parë ritual fetar që të kryhet pa ujë?! Funksionon gjithmonë”.

Koha Jonë

----------

Arolf (14-04-2021)

----------


## Albo

*Shqiptarja 101-vjeçare fiton betejën me Covid-19 për dy javë. Qëndroi në shtëpi dhe përdori veç një ilaç*



Fitimi i betejës ndaj Covid-19 nuk është aq e lehtë, por ka edhe me miliona raste që njerëzit që janë prekur nga virusi vdekjeprurës, e kanë kaluar lehtë. Një prej tyre është edhe kjo shqiptare 101-vjeçare, e cila e fitoi luftën pa probleme.

Pas prekjes të familjarëve të saj në Udine të Italisë, edhe e moshuara Bajame Goxhabelli rezultoi pozitive në 31 dhjetor të vitit 2020. Paçka rrezikut të madh, gruaja tregoi për A2 se e kaloi lehtë Covid-19 dhe pas dy javësh rezultoi negative. ”E kalova pa problem Covid-19, ia hodha për bukuri”, deklaron ajo.

Ashtu si misteri i këtij virusi, po aq e habitshme është dhe fakti që 101-vjeçarja e kaloi Covid-19 në shtëpi dhe veç me paracetamol. Familjarët shprehen se nëna e tyre nuk vuan nga asnjë sëmundje dhe nuk ka përdorur asnjëherë ilaçe gjatë jetës së saj.

”Edhe nëna u prek nga koronavirusi por me shumë pak problem. Me pak temperaturë, me takipirina dhe me ushqim të mirë e kaloi. Nuk ka vuajtur nga asnjë sëmundje dhe nuk ka përdorur ilaçe gjatë jetës së saj. Nëna ka 7 fëmijë, 15 nipër e mbesa dhe 26 stërnipër e mbesa”. Shqiptarja 101-vjeçare nga Korça ka lindur në vitin e pandemisë së gripit spanjoll dhe pas 100 vjetësh përjetoi pandeminë e Covid-19.




Koha Jonë

----------


## Albo

*Pas 306 ditësh në spital, 74 vjeçari britanik fiton betejën me Covid*



Avokati i pensionuar Jeffrey Woolf pas 306 ditësh në spital ja ka dalë që të fitojë betejën me Covid. 74 vjeçari britanik ka kaluar kohën më të gjatë në spital për shërimin e tij, ku nga 306 ditë 67 i ka kaluar në intubim.

Woolf pasi ka dalë nga reparti i kujdesit intensiv në spitalin Willington, është dërguar për shërim në spitalin mbretëror për neuro-invaliditet, për shkak të dëmtimit të trurit pas infektimit me koronavirus që i ka shkaktuar paralizën e pjesshme të trupit.

“Personeli mjekësor në të dy spitalet ka qenë i mrekullueshëm, Jam i lumtur që po kthehem në shtëpi pas një kohe të gjatë. Për mua kjo ditë edhe e ngjashme me atë të lirisë. Ta dini që më së shumti po i gëzohem patetinave dhe specialiteteve të mia të preferuara”, ka deklaruar Wolf.

Si avokat i pensionuar ka qenë jashtëzakonisht aktiv, ka ushtruar dhe ka pasur një sërë hobesh dhe nuk ka pasur probleme shëndetësore.

Ndërkohë mediat bëjnë me dije se faza e parë e shërimit të tij ka zgjatur 127 ditë, ku 67 prej tyre i kaloi në respirator. E nga spitali është përcjell me duartrokitje, ku më pas është dërguar për rehabilitim në neurologji. 

abcnews.al

----------


## Albo

*Dëshmia e mësueses që kaloi virusin: Paguaj taksa prej 24 vitesh, nuk mora asgjë nga shëndetësia “falas”*



Nga Alketa Lugaj –
UNË DHE COVID 19!
(Një përjetim personal i DASHURISË NJERËZORE mbi vetminë dhe braktisjen …)
Covid 19 erdhi tek unë befas : me kollë të thatë, dhimbje fyti, ashpërsim të kollës, temperaturë … e më pas me përpjekje për të më zotëruar me ndjesinë e shkuljes së fytit e kraharorit .
Tinzar, covid 19, synon të të vetmojë, izolojë e më pas të të pushtojë .
Mrekullisht, nuk ia doli dot. Nuk ia doli dot falë dashurisë, kujdesit, fjalëve, mbështetjes, kurajës me të cilat më rrethuan vazhdimisht familjarët e shtrenjtë, të afërmit e dashur, miqtë e pafund të mi.
MIRËNJOHJE E PAKUFISHME ❤
Por, Covid 19, ka një aleat të ftohtë e zvarritës si vetja :
SISTEMIN SHËNDETËSOR PUBLIK TË EDIT DHE OGIT !
Një shërbim publik që të kujton endjet kafkiane përballë absurdit të kohës që nuk pret !
Unë, mësuese prej 24 vitesh , që kam paguar për 24 vjet kontribute shoqërore e shëndetësore, taksa, tatime, tarifa …;
në momentin më të vështirë të shëndetit tim, nuk mora ASNJË SHËRBIM PUBLIK SHËNDETËSOR , asnjë !
Nuk bëra dot asnjë TAMPON FALAS (sepse m’u kërkua të ngrihesha nga shtrati me temperaturë e të shkoja në zyrat e DSHP …)
Nuk bëra dot asnjë ANALIZË GJAKU FALAS (?!) asnjë GRAFI apo SKANER FALAS (?!), madje nuk mora asnjë , asnjë ILAÇ TË RIMBURSUAR (?!) ….
Pse ? Sepse, sepse, sistemi i mallkuar kafkian prej Edi dhe Ogi do të më zvarriste e zvarriste dhe koha nuk më priste. Po të prisja ata, mund të mos isha më !
Kemi ngecur në një morsë të dyfishtë, që jo thjesht po na bën të vuajmë, por po na rrezikon deri dhe ekzistencën, secilit, gjithkujt, çdo shqiptari të thjeshtë sot.
Është morsa mes Covid 19 dhe Covid Rama !
Është Shila dhe Caribda prej së cilës mund të dalim vetëm duke nxjerrë prej thellësive të shpirtit tonë shqiptar vitalitetin, dashurinë dhe forcën e pakufishme për jetën, me dritën e shpresës për ta ndryshuar një herë e mirë, e përfundimisht këtë realitet.
Ndryshimi do të vijë !
Lutemi për shëndetin dhe jetën e çdo shqiptari sot ❤

Koha Jonë

----------


## HoteL-MadriD

Pershendetje,

do te tregoj dhe une pervojen time me Covid ne Qershorin e Vitit 2020 isha infektuar por se di se ku ne Tren apo diku tjeter, pasi gjat Qershorit kam vizituar shume vende ne Gjermani.

Isha i semur dhe kisha vetem djersitje naten dhe asgje tjeter, ika ke mjeku i shtepise dhe i them qe dicka s'eshte ne rregull me mua pasi keshu gjat gjith nates jam, tha jo mo ske asigjo dhe me thot shko ne shtepi dhe pij vetem Qaj dhe ha Fruta.

Diten e dyte kisha te njejtin problem por dhe syte me lotonin shume, iki prap ke mjeku me thot ke infeksion dicka ose je alergji, thash ok cka do te bejm tha te marrim gjakun dhe shikojme cka ke, me moren gjakun dhe iki te nesermen dhe me thot mjeku ske gje je me mire se une une qesh i them kam Corona 100% sigurte jam tha po do te bejm test dhe erdhi dita dhe e bera testin por una skisha asgje pervec loteve dhe djersitjeve.

Diten e trete ishte nata me e keqe pasi kisha dhimbje koke, ethe, djers, ushqim nuk haja pasi nuk kisha asnjehere uri, kembet i kisha si te keputura, duart poashtu me then kisha gjithku dhimbje por jo dhe Koll, temperatura ishte minimum 38 por me ka shkuar deri ne 39,7.

Thirri te nesrmen Qendren per Covid pran Ministris Gjermane dhe i tregoj me thot nese ke Paracetamol pi, nese ske atehere Ha vetem Fruta por sa me shume ha Limon. Kam humbur 2 kg por kshu asgje tjeter.

Kaluan 10 dite dhe una isha ne Top Forme por skisha te drejt te dilja ne rruge pa u bere 16 dite. E kalova Covid dhe skisha asnje problem prej asaj dite, me frymarje jam super, nga 2 KG qe kam humbur tani kam fituar 10 KG me shume prej Qershorit e deri me sot.

E them te drejten vetem nje Paracetamol e kam marr dhe asgje tjeter kurse PEME dhe Limona kam ngren sa kam mund, kurse ushqim Mish apo Buke po dicka tejter per 20 dite skam kerkuar asgje.

Kush ka Covid shpresoj te kaloj pa pasoja dhe sa me shpejte!

Mirembeteshi

----------

*Albo* (26-03-2021),*Neteorm* (14-04-2021)

----------


## ATMAN

Korona virusin e kam kaluar ne fund te dhjetorit 2019 dhe ne fillim te janarit 2020 , pra ishte nje moment qe nuk ishte vendosur akoma karantina ketu ku jetoj ne it, te kjo semundje ajo qe me shqetesonte ishte kolla e thate qe nuk me ndahej naten dhe diten , i detyruar per motive pune nuk mund te shkoja asgjekundi te vizitohesha , keshtu qe me duhej te konsultohesha me familjaret  e mi  te cilet fale profesioni te tyre kishin ekspeerience te gjate ne mjekesi, duke qene se kurat alternative qe me jepnin ne farmaci farmacistet nuk me jepnin asnje efekt me ilacet pa rrecete si shurupet apo paracetamoli,etj,u detyrova te ndjek keshillat e familjareve dhe te perdor nje antibiotik te quajtur   Amoxicillina i cili ishte i vetmi ilac qe me dha efektin e deshiruar duke me larguar kollen qe me sulmonte vazhdimisht naten dhe diten pa pushim, kete antibiotik e kam shoqeruar edhe me nje ose dy limona te shtrydhur ,plus edhe nje luge gjelle mjalte te prodhimit bio te certifikuar,plus edhe nje luge vaj ulliri DOP .

Ne kete pandemi nje rrol tjeter deciziv ka edhe mendimi i njeriut ne jeten e perditsshme ,ky ,mendim duhet te jete pozitiv edhe te shoqerohet edhe me nje menyre jetese te shendetshme ku pervec ushqimit te shendetshem te shoqeruar me nje diete sentiente, duhet edhe te kesh dhe te merresh me aktivitet fizik te rregullt,si dhe vitamina D e cila eshte mire te merret duke dale ne diell te pakten dy ore ne dite, keto jane shume te rendesishme

Me vone duke lexuar ne internet per kuriozitet lexova qe  ky antibiotik i shoqeruar edhe me vitamina c  ishte edhe kura zyrtare e nje shteti ne afriken e veriut 

Gjithsesi personalisht jam i bindur qe ky virus nuk eshte gje tjeter pervecse nje lloj microvite negative (faktori jetesor me i vogel qe ekziston ne univers) e cila gjen shteg dhe ben dem te madh vetem tek ata persona qe kane nje sistem imunitar te dobet, pjesa tjeter e personave  te cilet  ka sistemin imunitar ne rregull me parametrat e duhura natyrale e kalojne kete virus pak a shume si nje grip te thjeshte stinor

----------

*Neteorm* (14-04-2021)

----------


## Shaboni

Prillin e kalova duk bere lufte me Covid. Dua te ndaj me juve eksperiencen time.

Ne fillim te prillit gruaja doli pozitive. Mbas dy ditesh me filloi edhe mua kolle e thate e forte, dhimbje trupi, dhe humba nuhatjen dhe shijen. Isha i sigurte qe kisha Covid.
Tamponi doli positiv, varianti anglez.
Filloi temperatura 37, 38, 39,5. Doktoresha e families ne fillim me dha vetem paracetamol dhe vitamina.
Vazhdonte temperatura regullisht dhe oksigjeni me zbriti nga 97 ne 94 mesatare.
Doktoresha e families me shtoi antibiotik dhe kortizon, per mendimin tim duket ta kishte bere kete me perpara.
Antibiotiku nuk pati kohe te vepronte pasi te nesermen oksigjeni zbriti ne 92. Protokollet ne shtetin ku jetoj keshillojne paraqitjen ne spital.
Shkoj ne spital ku me bejne analizen e mushkerive dhe me doli pleumoni nga te dyja anet e perhapur mesatarisht.
Doktoret vendosi te me shtrojne, ishte data 10 prill. 
Me lidhen me oksigjen te vazhdueshem 2l/min. Temperatura vazhdonte e larte.
Doktoret filluan te provojne antibiotike te rinj per te blokuar temperaturen, nderkohe pasi O2 ne gjak vazhdonte te ulej, me riten gradualisht fluksin e O2 qe merrja deri ne 15l/min. Kjo ndodhi ne tre ditet e para te spitalit
Gjithashtu me jepnin perdite doza te larta kortizoni.
Isha ne merak se si do shkonte pasi deri tani kisha pare vetem keqesim.
Mbas 1 jave ne spital, doktoret gjeten antibiotikun qe me bllokoi tempaeraturen. Kjo ishte pika qe invertoi gjendjen time. 
Filloi kurva e permiresimit. O2 ne gjak filloi te stabilizohet tek 97 dhe doktoret filluan zbritjen e fluksit te oksigjenit qe merrja 24 ore ne dite nepermjet maskes gradualisht nga 15->13->11.... deri ne 0.
Pas disa ditesh monitorim me frymemarrje te lire, me bene prape analizat e mushkerive dhe pleumonia megjithese akoma presente, ishte shume me mire se me perpara.
Ne date 28prill, dola nga spitali per ne shtepi ku kam filluar konvaleshencen per disa dite. Ndjehem akoma i dobet por jam i sigurte se eshte fillimi i normalitetit.
Gjete kesaj periudhe te shkurter humba 10 kg.

Ne jeten time me perpara nuk kam qene asnjehere i shtruar ne spital, asnje problem mushkerie ndonjehre dhe asnje semundje te rendesishme per tu shenuar. Nuk kam pire ndonjehere cigare.
I them keto, per te vene ne dukje se ne baze te eksperiences time, Covid dhe kalimi ne pleumoni te rendesishme te Covid, nuk eshte e lidhur me gjendjen shendetesore  te meparshme dhe nuk eshte vetem per 
persona me probleme te meparshme shendetesore.
Une meresha me sport dhe shpesh fundjaveve beja eskursione intense neper male, por kjo nuk e pengoi Covid te me kapte ne menyre te forte.

----------

Duke_Of_Arberia (30-04-2021)

----------


## Duke_Of_Arberia

> Prillin e kalova duk bere lufte me Covid. Dua te ndaj me juve eksperiencen time.
> 
> Ne fillim te prillit gruaja doli pozitive. Mbas dy ditesh me filloi edhe mua kolle e thate e forte, dhimbje trupi, dhe humba nuhatjen dhe shijen. Isha i sigurte qe kisha Covid.
> Tamponi doli positiv, varianti anglez.
> Filloi temperatura 37, 38, 39,5. Doktoresha e families ne fillim me dha vetem paracetamol dhe vitamina.
> Vazhdonte temperatura regullisht dhe oksigjeni me zbriti nga 97 ne 94 mesatare.
> Doktoresha e families me shtoi antibiotik dhe kortizon, per mendimin tim duket ta kishte bere kete me perpara.
> Antibiotiku nuk pati kohe te vepronte pasi te nesermen oksigjeni zbriti ne 92. Protokollet ne shtetin ku jetoj keshillojne paraqitjen ne spital.
> Shkoj ne spital ku me bejne analizen e mushkerive dhe me doli pleumoni nga te dyja anet e perhapur mesatarisht.
> ...


Kenaqesi te degjosh per dike qe eshte sheruar nga Covid-19. Bravo edhe mjekeve qe arriten te gjejne mjekimin e duhur, pasi nje pneumoni ne te dyja anet e mushkrise nuk eshte shaka. Me rendesi qe gjithçka eshte kapur ne kohe.
Rri i qete, çdo gje do shkoj si me mire tani qe ke dal e s’ke me nevoje per oksigjen. Mendoj +/- 1 muaj do jesh ne gjendje t’i rikthehesh aktiviteteve te meparshme. Perpiqu pa sforcim qe kete periudhe rivalidimi ta angazhosh veten gradualisht me aktivitet fizik, fillimisht edhe disa hapa mbrenda mureve te shtepise jane mese te mjaftueshme. Harroji peripecite qe ke kaluar dhe nxite veten te hash mire e te flesh mire. Pak minuta ne ajer te paster çdo dite, ndihmon gjithashtu per t’u rikuperuar. Dhe me kryesorja mos u shqeteso aspak, nese nuk te ka ardhur shija bashke me nuhatjen. Mund te zgjase edhe disa muaj, por e sigurte qe do te rikthehen.

PS: Ky virus eshte vertete i paparashikueshem, ndaj te gjithe ata qe infektohen, mos ta neglizhojne e te ndjekin rigorozisht keshillat e mjekut, e me shpresen tek Zoti gjithçka do shkoje mire!!!

----------

*Neteorm* (01-05-2021)

----------


## ATMAN

_Keto jane disa rregulla dhe sugjerime qe duhen zbatuar ne jeten e perditshme per tu mbrojtur nga ky virus covid19,jane dhene shume kohe me pare nga ky entitet kozmik indian -Shrii Shrii Anandamurti- per te luftuar me sukses kete microvitum negative ose koronavirusin i cili ka demtuar jo pak shoqerine njerzore anembane botes , per fat te keq nuk jam ne gjendje ti perkthej ne gjuhen shqipe sic duhet pasi nuk kam njohuri te mjaftushme mbi gjuhen angleze ,jepen ne forme sugjerimi dhe si cdo gje tjeter ne jete sejcili vendos duke u bazuar ne arbitrin e tij te lire 

_

(Instructions given by Shrii Shrii Anandamurti)

*Immune-boosting tonic for viral infections.* 

1.- Half glass of water slightly above warm temperature
- 1 1/2 spoons honey
- 1/4 spoon turmeric
- 15 drops of fresh lemon
Consume on an empty stomach on a regular basis.

2. Citrus fruits like orange, mosambi, pineapple 

3. Tomato soup in the evening and in salad form in breakfast and lunch

4. Seasonal fruits preferably locally produced

5. Drink warm (not hot) water

6. Inhale water vapour twice daily and gargle as well

8.  Avoid onion, garlic and non-veg

9. Avoid potato, muli, gajar, chukunder

10: Baba always says make your body alkaline,so that body will become pure and subtle,which will help in meditation and our Goal

 Apart from Kirtana we all Margi should utilise this pandemic period,with maximum times,Chanting of Ista Mantras in every breathing,so that maximum positive air will go inside our Lungs that will make our body alkaline

----------

*Neteorm* (02-05-2021)

----------


## shahko

E kalova pas 6 ditëve pasi e bëra testimin i cili doli + pozitiv sa i përket covid! Sa për që e vërejta se kam pasë virus ( që u quditën familja: asnjë simtomë ose parashenjë ) e kisha mbajtë edhe 3 muajë! Por për  hirë të shoqërisë jashtë që i takojsha, që mos t´i bëjë me  virus, u vet izolova pasi mora rezultatin e testimit! Kjo më duket se mvaret nga ndonjë sëmundje e më hershme që dobson imuni tetin e trupit por sa më përket mua që Vendosi Zoti ELHAMDULILAH dhe Kishte zënë vend ku edhe i bëra konak virusit në trupin tim një javë pa e ditë dhe vrejtë unë fare se cka është ky virus pa parashenjë? Që më vonë ndjeva e tepërt të qëndroj shumë gjatë në shtëpi dhe fillova edhe daljen nga vet izolimi! Mirëpo nuk do të thotë se s´duhet të kujdeset njeriu sidomos të moshuarit ose nëse kanë ndonjë ligësi në shëndet ka pasë më heret? I mirë është kujdesi por të mos krijohet "Tabu" në jetë rreth virusi se ka ardhë e  do largohet me ndihmën e Allahut! Por mirë është që ne me  kujdes ta eliminojm dhe largojm nga jeta jonë!

----------

*Neteorm* (10-06-2021)

----------


## Neteorm

Prsh, covidin e kalova pasi bera vaksinen e pare kineze (Sinovac) dhe ne nje shtet tjeter ne greqi ku lindi mundesia e nje pune ne profìlin tim.

Realisht mendoja se nuk ishte edhe aq shume i rreziksshem per moshen tone +30, po  isha vertet gabim. U detyrova te punoja gjate gjithe javes (vetem) dhe me nje keputje trupi, temperature dhe me kolle te thate per nje jave.. Pasi mori disa ilace dhe me qetesimin e duhur duke mos dale aspak nga shtepia darkave sot jam me mire dhe dola negativ ne testin e fundit qe bera..

Vendosni masken dhe ruajuni sa te mundeni, pasi ky lloj virusi vret, nuk eshte shaka.

----------

Duke_Of_Arberia (22-09-2021)

----------

